# Wet brake oil



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there any substitute for kawi wet brake oil. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes , You can get it at advanced auto , auto zone ,Oriley's , tractor supply , its tractor oil just make sure it says for wet brakes on the jug


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Aite thanks alot bud

fatboyz customz


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Tractor hydraulic fluid FTW!


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

I was wandering bout that myself

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Got a gallon at napa today. Proud of that napa oil.

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> Got a gallon at napa today. Proud of that napa oil.
> 
> fatboyz customz


How much and whats the name on it.I have a Napa over the hill from me.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

17 bucks for a gallon and it was napa hydrolic fluid for tractors with hydrostatic transmission. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> 17 bucks for a gallon and it was napa hydrolic fluid for tractors with hydrostatic transmission.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Thanx again bud.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Same stuff I got at auto zone mike 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I use John Deere Hy-Gaurd myself


----------

